# Ode to Dr Bradkenstein's spark plug



## skiprat (Mar 10, 2013)

I really like Brad's latest pen, the red spark plug. So I had a few hours today and had a go too. Some brass and black PR. 
Brad's kinda old school and probably hasn't seen a spark plug in years,  cos most of them are now Twin Spark, with two thingamebobs on the end.
It was a quick bit of frivilous fun, but I really think his one is far cooler !!

Thanks for the quick bit of inspiration Brad !!!:wink:


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

ha ha fantastic :biggrin: looks great.  the thingmebobs are lateral electrodes :tongue:

Anyone else up for the spark plug challenge??


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

you cheated you cheating cheater you 

you've not made the brass nut :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 10, 2013)

Well spotted Doc Brad !! I've made enough damned nuts over the years, so this quickie was just an old Swagelok nut that I modified. 
I turned the threads on the cap though, does that count???:biggrin:

Edit; Hey you !!! You didn't make the nut either !!! Your material was already a hexagon to start with !!! Jeesh !!! Pot and Kettle !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Twissy (Mar 10, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Well spotted Doc Brad !!  I've made enough damned nuts over the years, so this quickie was just an old Swagelok nut that I modified.
> I turned the threads on the cap though, does that count???:biggrin:



I was trying to figure out what the engraving was and how it was done!
Looks cool.


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

lol sure that counts. can have a point for that. I like the electrodes on yours though. well milled out. If you look at my piece of hex chucked up on the lathe you can see i left a piece to mill down but fluffed it and ended up facing it off on the mill, and then drilling the second hole for the lateral electrode. I could have threaded this and screwed one in but opted for a press fit. yours all being one piece is much nicer... though that would have been challenging with aluminium with the force of the cutter bending it. 
When i fluffed it i was tempted to finish it off with a petrol Stihl saw.. but thought better of it :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 10, 2013)

No milling buddy.  Hacksaw, hand files and wet n' dry !! :wink:


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

that could cause perspiration... manual work? must be a power tool for the job :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Well spotted Doc Brad !! I've made enough damned nuts over the years, so this quickie was just an old Swagelok nut that I modified.
> I turned the threads on the cap though, does that count???:biggrin:
> 
> Edit; Hey you !!! You didn't make the nut either !!! Your material was already a hexagon to start with !!! Jeesh !!! Pot and Kettle !!!:biggrin:


 
:biggrin: wondered how long it would be until you twigged on


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Skip, didn't you make a spark plug pen some time ago?? I remember seeing a spark plug pen by someone here. I know not all the brain cells left to nest someplace else just yet  It might have been for one of the Bash contests..  Someone please help.


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

Heres a few others i just found tucked away on the site  some good work here



Greeneyedblackcat
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/nova-picnic-pen-47321/#post855091





Dustaway
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/spark-plug-kinda-89932/





Pwhay
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/sparky-50279/


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2013)

Greeneyedblackcat was very good at creative pens. One of the best that used to be here. 

There still was a couple more that made it here too if memory serves me well. 

Oh some of the talent that went through here.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 10, 2013)

Another two along these lines enjoying the reminiscing cut from African Blackwood and Corian.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

There would be some good resistance in the dialectric with all those ribs on the first one Peter 
nicely turned


----------



## SteveG (Mar 10, 2013)

Does your periodic pen maintenance require checking and setting the gap on the "lateral electrodes"?


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

only if your pen isnt firing Steve :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 10, 2013)

Very creative, these pens should be a real hit especially with the motor heads. Great idea and of course great execution.


----------



## BaldEagle5556 (Mar 10, 2013)

You guys amaze me...of course, I am a newbie to all this!

Tom


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe the real reason my old Lucas Electric British ignition system didn't work when ever it rained out, was because I was using the wrong pens :biggrin:.


----------



## theidlemind (Mar 10, 2013)

You guys kill me.  I hadn't seen a spark plug in years (diesel powered EVERYTHING) and now those spark things are everywhere. My son even shoved one under my nose today. 
I need to make a fuel injector ink pen to really show how it's done. 

Nice job btw:biggrin:


----------



## Tom T (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool pens.  Some day I will understand how to....no don't think I will.


----------



## tim self (Mar 11, 2013)

I knew you couldn't resist!  I like the different materials though.


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 12, 2013)

Skip, that's a beauty. I normally don't care for gold, but here it looks great. Well done.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 12, 2013)

I really like this one also Steven. Is there no stopping you guys? :biggrin: Bravo


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad someone remembers my pens, Thanks  JT


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2013)

Now that's truly a pen that would spark some interest !!..Sorry..couldn't resist.  Steven, your ideas in the design of pens and abilities to bring those ideas to a fruition is amazing...Stainless Steel Bolt to Gold Spark Plug...hmm..at this rate, I'm expecting a Rolls Royce Engine Rollerball :biggrin:.


----------

